# need some help ??



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

im no good with graphics so i wonder if anybody can help me with these , i sorta want to melt these two pics togheter / keep wandys head and the monster from 300's body in the chains. help will be credited in my sign . thx


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Ill give it a shot IF I get home.


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

plazzman said:


> Ill give it a shot IF I get home.


thx :thumb02:


----------

